# auto sentra stalling



## gtirl (Jan 14, 2008)

ok new here and i did a quick search and cant find anyone else that has the same problem.

i have a 05 1.8s auto sentra that stalls when putting the car from reverse into drive. 

i bought it brand new and this started happening a few months after i got it. it must have happened over 30 times now and only happens when i drive it, not my mom. i took it to the dealer and explained everything to them, and they said there was nothing wrong with it (cannot duplicate problem).

i mostly drive my gti now (its manual and ive stalled that less than the sentra), but if i use the sentra, it still stalls.


so im just wondering if anyone knows what it could be - bad tranny, bad idle, etc., and if there might be anything that would be affected in the long run.

TIA


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

You may need to go to the dealership with the car and drive the car with the technician to show
them what is happening.
I hate to say this, but it sounds like whatever you are doing is causing the stalling since it is happening
only to you and no one else. 
Anyway, you got me very intrigued as to what the problem is. I have not seen this sort of problem unless the Check Engine light was on and there was a trouble code stored. Post up when you find out anything else.
As a side note, the only way I was able to make an Automatc 1.8 Sentra stall shifting from reverse to
drive is if I reverse, do not come to a complete stop, with the car still rolling backwards, shift into Drive. It happens everytime since the auto trans will grab hard enough to stop the engine and make
it stall. (Don't ask who's car I tried this on, hehe)


----------



## gtirl (Jan 14, 2008)

i cant duplicate it every time i drive the car. last time i took it to the dealership it wouldnt do it till i got home. go figure. and no CEL. and it started happening within the first year i got it (dont remember exact milage but im sure it was under 12k)

the thing is...my mom is the one that shifts from R to D while the car is in motion. i come to a complete stop, then shift. but its never happened to her, only me


----------



## itsnorm (Apr 28, 2008)

*I have the same problem!*

I have the same problem with my 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8S automatic! We've lived with the problem since the day we drove off the lot, but it is certainly an annoyance and maybe even dangerous. For us, it happens usually when the car is cold and has not been driven for a day or so. It's very very hard to replicate this problem, and like the previous poster, when we took it to the dealer, it acted just fine. (We even asked them to check it again in the morning after a cold night!)

How frustrating!! We saw a recall related to stalling, but it only impacted the 2.5 liter engines. I wonder if the issue might be the same, though.

(By the way, I am a very experienced driver and this is not a driver-specific issue... when shifting from Reverse to Drive while the engine is cold, the idle speed drops down below 500 and immediately stalls - even when coming to a complete stop.)


----------

